# Mouse Genetics Books



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone would have secondhand copies of mouse genetics books for sale. In particular, the AFRMA Mouse Genetics Book, would be great. What did people think of it? and/or
What did people think of Oppenheimer's book?

Also, how much is wanted for a secondhand copy with shipping to Australia?

Cheers,
Jennifer


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the introductory to mouse genetics by Elise S Oppenheimer if you're interested in that. I can ship to Australia.


----------

